# 24vT on bags buildup? :P



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, after staring at Vinny's car all the time when my car was being done at forcefed, he got me into the airride idea. So, now I'm in that whole group-buy deal here for Bagyard fronts.
Hopefully this'll all be done by the end of the winter, but who knows.








Wheels are friendly enough offsets where I won't have to worry too.
17x7.5" et20 fronts after 25mm spacer (plan on buying a .5" bigger lip, and running a smaller spacer, if.
17x10" et45 rears.
So far, I've decided I'm going to do for the time being..
Bagyard Front Struts
Bagyard Rear Bags w/ my Weitec Struts

any input is welcome.








ah..and pictures before this all. That's with the rear collars out, perches still in, and like 7 threads left in the front. Weitec XS coils ftl. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerofile/5999/halloween_vampire.gif" BORDER="0">




















_Modified by One Gray GLI at 10:50 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

nice. cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sick


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Why no digi control?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

$, and the fact I don't mind hittin switches.. And manual/analog is more accurate.. And did I say cheaper..


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

Looks like we should be seeing alot of bagyard builds in the near future, GL.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Looks like we should be seeing alot of bagyard builds in the near future, GL.

Nothing wrong with that right?








Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Looks like we should be seeing alot of bagyard builds in the near future, GL.

word... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_$, and the fact I don't mind hittin switches.. And manual/analog is more accurate.. And did I say cheaper..









negative on the accuracy. only the cheap digis suck.
oh yeah, your car is slow brian








if your car doesnt go low im going to make fun of you non stop


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
negative on the accuracy. only the cheap digis suck.
oh yeah, your car is slow brian








if your car doesnt go low im going to make fun of you non stop

Front lip will be the deciding factor prolly.. I'll prolly sell it and buy a 4motion lip.. 
And hey screw you







haha


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_.
17x7.5" et20 fronts after 25mm spacer (plan on buying a .5" bigger lip, and running a smaller spacer, if.

I would say atleast 1'' bigger lips. hell I would make them 9s and 10.5s personally with that high of an offset you could probably still still low on wide wheels.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (Travy)*

Lip changes (before adapters/spacers);
17x7.5 ET45
17x8 ET39
17x8.5 ET32
17x9 ET26
it COULD work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by tmvw at 2:33 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (tmvw)*

see. 9 et26 front would be sick


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

this is gonna look sick dude, good luck cant wait to see it around!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*

stop tempting me guys.








I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

do itttt.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Shh buck I don't want to spend more $


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

do it up son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_do it up son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The lips are hard to find.. Unless you all know some magical place other than tunershop







h


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
Front lip will be the deciding factor prolly.. I'll prolly sell it and buy a 4motion lip.. 
And hey screw you







haha

haha

_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
The lips are hard to find.. Unless you all know some magical place other than tunershop







h

i do but they are expensive but money doesnt seem to be a problem with you


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

wow a buildup thread already? should start in next year when your bagyards actually come. leave the kit and poke the wheels out the ass sit on the fenders, since without insane amount of hacking you cant get to the rim on 17s
if you didnt buy valve and switches yet, i have a ton of stuff, pm me. i got 1/4" valves, line , fittings and a gauge and 7 switch box


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_wow a buildup thread already? should start in next year when your bagyards actually come. leave the kit and poke the wheels out the ass sit on the fenders, since without insane amount of hacking you cant get to the rim on 17s
if you didnt buy valve and switches yet, i have a ton of stuff, pm me. i got 1/4" valves, line , fittings and a gauge and 7 switch box

haha what happened , thats your whole management!


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

another bagged local... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MidNightDrift! (May 21, 2008)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (One Gray GLI)*

I'd do something about the antenna and the rear VW emblem before anything


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (MidNightDrift!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidNightDrift!* »_I'd do something about the antenna and the rear VW emblem before anything









that makes no sense. if the front is shaved, shaved the rear if not dont bother. **** looks weak when it doesnt flow


----------



## MidNightDrift! (May 21, 2008)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
that makes no sense. *if the front is shaved, shaved the rear* if not dont bother. **** looks weak when it doesnt flow

Wat?
All I got from this was you being e-angry haha


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (MidNightDrift!)*

i like the antenna/rear emblem/front emblem. they all match along the middle of the car..
and I used to have a badgless..it didn't look good..and most of them sag if you don't mod them.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (MidNightDrift!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidNightDrift!* »_
Wat?
All I got from this was you being e-angry haha

no hate, just early. i just ment it wouldnt flow unless the front was already shaved. i dont remeber brians car to well


----------



## MidNightDrift! (May 21, 2008)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
no hate, just early. i just ment it wouldnt flow unless the front was already shaved. i dont remeber brians car to well 

Ohh, well in that case I guess I can understand haha. Well in shots like that it doesn't really matter, and it's pretty costly to do all at once. 
I just mean it sticks out a little, but I just like messing with Brian, honestly


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 24vT on bags buildup?  (MidNightDrift!)*

bump for sending out my payment for my bagyard fronts.








hmm, how do you guys feel about manifolds vs. separate valves?
edit: nvm, buck russell posted it already.


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Show carrrrr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I honestly can't wait Brian. Its going to look dope


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Matty 20VT)*

dooo eeeet
cant wait to see it done

ill be joining you soon hopefully lolzzz


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

Watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

hmm, I keep going back and forth between running an analog setup or digital.








sure analog would be cheaper, and would get the job done..but from what I understand, the ease of installation, and being able to set preset ride heights and so forth make me steer away from manual.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

do digital. it'll save you alot of time on the install plus with a set up like the easystreet kit, you can have alot of cool features like a set ride height. also a leak detector and other stuff


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

i have my leak detector right on front of my eyes (two gauges) if you see pressure drop you know you have a leak.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i'm going analog.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

you're 19!







how can you afford all this?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

he has a job?


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_he has a job?

must be a really good job


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

construction.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Concrete.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

yeh, meh, same thing.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

I know but everyone always asks what I do.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_you're 19!







how can you afford all this?

so what. im 19 too and i paid for all my airride stuff myself.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
so what. im 19 too and i paid for all my airride stuff myself. 

but he has a turbo on his VR which isnt cheap


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

you're two years older, whats your point? you don't have to spend top dollar to get a turbo VR. it's all about deals.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_you're two years older, whats your point? you don't have to spend top dollar to get a turbo VR. it's all about deals.

I dont know alotve people younger than me with bags and a turbo. I cant give the guy props?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i never said you couldn't.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_you're two years older, whats your point? you don't have to spend top dollar to get a turbo VR. it's all about deals.

It's a used eip stage 2 kit with a 630cc uni software that I picked up for a very very good price.. Whatever though







b


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*









waiting for my axle to get warrantied before I start ordering my air management. 
Viair non chrome (they'll be hidden) 480cc compressors
dual 3/8" SMC water traps
8 asco valve pack
alkon 3/8 fitting pack
2x VIAIR 2" dual needle gauge
VIAIR 2" single needle gauge (tank)
50ft 3/8 air line, 50ft 1/4 airline
EAI 7switch airbox
5gal 8port? tank (trying to find an aluminum one, but it seems impossible)
am I missing anything? someone double check me?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Maybe new strut mounts and bearings? Otherwise it looks good. Universal Air sells 3 gallon aluminum tanks.
Looking good though! Do work!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Maybe new strut mounts and bearings? Otherwise it looks good. Universal Air sells 3 gallon aluminum tanks.
Looking good though! Do work!

ah forgot to mention, I've got shorter strut bushings coming from j13.








hmm, I think it'd be easier to run one 5gal tank instead of 2 3gals though..
Might just have to do a DOT tank then. :\


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aluminum tanks are in short supply right now. i run dual 4 gallon non-DOT approved tanks from universal air and i don't run traps! but i drain my tanks on a regular basis and i trust universal air. all their tanks are tested to something along the lines of 900psi. the DOT approval is hella expensive so they just figured they'd in house test them instead. i love the quality and construction of my tanks nothing haggard like rough edges, rough welds, ports that aren't welded straight, etc.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if aluminum tanks were easy to get i'd buy one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

universal air tanks are in stock. let me know if you're interested.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

waiting on tax return moolahhh so i don't feel like im coming outta the bank funds too much. haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

hopefully i get my return money monday..
paying taxes is instant but getting the money takes forever..makes sense eh


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_
must be a really good job

being portugiese really pays off.
get an sri and a dif u puss. my 1-8 with a smaller turbo made more purr than this thing


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
being portugiese really pays off. 

lol that was also with a 2.5" exhaust and the stock cat.
too bad my uni file sucks peepee.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

as an update..
bagyards got sold. sorry guys. no more air for moi.


----------

